# Bibliotheken für Applet



## deni74 (15. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

schreibe gerade an einem Applet, welches als Upload-Tool für ein CMS-System fungieren soll. Das Applet hat links oben eine Baumstruktur der Festplattenverzeichnisse und rechts oben dann die Vorschau über die einzelnen Dateien die sich in den Ordnern befinden. Zur Zeit kann ich mit dem Applet leider nur jpg und png Dateien anzeigen.
Weiss jemand welche Bibliotheken ich einbinden muss um alle Dateien anzeigen zu können? Es soll die Anzeige von z.B. pdf, doc, xls, bmp, ..... möglich sein. Natürlich sollen auch Unterordner angezeigt werden.

Danke
Deni


----------



## deni74 (16. Okt 2007)

Kann mir hier keiner helfen?????


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2007)

Was heißt anzeigen?


----------



## deni74 (16. Okt 2007)

Also, das Preview-Panel soll alle Objekte die sich in einem Verzeichnis befinden, anzeigen. Mit anzeigen meine ich sowas wie den Explorer von Windows. Bilder sollen in Miniaturansicht dargestellt werden mit Zusatzinformationen wie z.B. Größe, Pixel und Name. Bei jpg und bei png Dateien macht er das komischer weise auch. Aber leider nicht bei allen Dateien. Konnte ich es einigermassen erklären?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Okt 2007)

Die Sache ist sehr viel schwieriger als du dir vermutlich vorstellst.
Du müsstest alleine schon die ganzen Video Codecs verstehen um eine Preview auf Videos geben zu können.
Dazu eine PDF Library die PDFs rendern kann. und und und, wo soll die Sache aufhören?
Lass es am besten bleiben und nimm direkt die FileSystemView.


----------



## deni74 (16. Okt 2007)

Alles klar ich werde es mal versuchen ob ich damit klar komme, mal sehen wie weit ich damit komme.

Danke erst mal


----------

